
Is This War? - kenOfYugen
https://nikos.com/articles/Is-this-War
======
diablo1
Yeah I try to only use analogies to explain something that's a bit abstract to
a layperson. You could say Covid-19 is like a war in the sense we are being
attacked, but the enemy is hidden and attacks with stealth, and I often hear
the term 'frontliners' to refer to medical staff or medical staff working 'in
the trenches'.

